
What are the odds we are living in a computer simulation? - pmcpinto
http://www.newyorker.com/books/joshua-rothman/what-are-the-odds-we-are-living-in-a-computer-simulation
======
maxharris
What would this simulation run on? At some point, there has to be _something_
that exists.

~~~
waterphone
It's simulations all the way down.

------
SHOwnsYou
The problem I have with simulation theory is why would the creators of the
simulation be so cruel as to give the us (the sims) self realization.

I can see creating a world of sims, running on autopilot, even with variable
personalities, talents, and beliefs. But why would you let each sim be
conscious of their surroundings?

It's infinitely cruel to arbitrarily create and destroy sentient beings.

------
czbond
I personally think the logical fallacy is where the leap happens at the point
of since future beings exist, and future computers would be thousands of
orders of magnitude more powerful, thus it is highly likely we're a
simulation. I remember listening to Elon make this argument, and to me he
makes a leap that is illogical.

------
waterphone
A relevant short story is _I don 't know, Timmy, being God is a big
responsibility_.

[https://qntm.org/responsibility](https://qntm.org/responsibility)

